# Guideline Fliegenruten



## Markusnadineleon (17. Dezember 2009)

Guten morgen liebe Fliegenfischer...Ich habe eine frage an euch und zwar wollte ich mir zum neuen fliegen jahr ne 2 rute zulegen.Ich wollte mal wissen wer diese rute vieleicht besitzt oder schon mal geworfen hat und mir darüber paar informationen geben kann. Guideline EXP3 einhand und mir vieleicht diese rute empfehlen kann oder mir sagen kann was sie so an mankos hat ...Ich danke schon mal ,,,Ich wollt mit der rute am vereinsgewässer und an bächen wie vieleicht auch mal am rhein und an der ruhr fischen gehen ,,,,:g


----------



## wiggyfly (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

.......ich habe sie seit ca.6 Monaten ist in der Preisklasse ganz ok.Auf welche Klasse hast Du es denn abgesehen?Meine ist ne 5er und zum Trocken oder Nymphenfischen,sie federt auch einen guten Fisch ab.Mittelschnelle Aktion also kein"Dampfhammer"!

Gruß#h


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Hallo M.,

Du hast leider sehr allgemein gefragt und wenig Informationen rundrum gegeben.

Bei den Kollegen im FliFiForum kommt Deine Fragestellung ja auch nicht so recht in die Puschen.

Warum gerade diese Rute?
Hast Du ein Schnäppchen in Aussicht?
Entspricht die Rute deinem preislichen Rahmen?
Findest Du sie besonders schön?
Hat die ein Freund/Angelkollege empfohlen?
Welche Rutenklasse/n und ggf. -Längen hast Du im Auge?
Welchen Zielfisch willst hauptsächlich beangeln?
Bist Du Anfänger?
Was für Ruten bevorzugst Du?

So wie Du fragst bekommst Du wenig konkrete Antworten, 
aber jede Menge anderer Empfehlungen, die Dich auch nicht wirklich weiter bringen.

Du kommst wohl um ein Probewerfen bei einem hilfsbereiten Fliegenfischer oder bei einem Händler nicht herum.
Zu verschieden sind die persönlichen Vorlieben, Geldbeutel und die Markenfixierung.

Gruß Tom


----------



## AGV Furrer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*



> bekommst Du wenig konkrete Antworten,
> aber jede Menge anderer Empfehlungen


 
Diese Problem hängt aber nicht unbedingt an der Fragestellung, sondern daran das wohl der ein oder andere die gestellten Fragen nicht wirklich versteht.

Denn anders sind Antworten nach der Art: 
"Ich kennen zwar die Rute/Rolle/Schnur nicht, aber ich habe xy und finde die toll"
nicht zu erklären.


Irgendwo hab ich mal einen schönen Satz gelesen.
*"Ich danke jedem der keine Ahnung hat - und trotzdem schweigt"*


(Wenn jemand fragt wie beim BMW xy der Ölfilter gewechselt wird kommt ja wohl auch keiner auf die Idee zu antworten:
"Ich fahre einen VW Golf, warum kaufst dir den nicht, dann kann ich es dir erklären". )


----------



## Inkognitofly (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Hallo Volker,



> *Ich danke jedem der keine Ahnung hat - und trotzdem schweigt*



Dan würden wir leider nur noch ein einziges Forum benötigen.

Es ist doch das Allgemeine Problem der Foren, ein Zusammenschluß verschiedener Gesellschaftsschichten. Durch den Breiten Zugang der Internetmedien, hat jeder die Möglichkeit "seinen" Senf abzugeben. Ob dieser nun von einer Person kommt die Ahnung hat oder von einem Pubertierenden Jugendlichen der sich von den Werbewirksamen "Marken" beeinflussen läßt ist im Zeitalter des Internets kein Problem mehr.
Man kann sich Prima ein vorgeteuchtes angelesenes Fachwissen vorgeben.
Volker erinnere dich mal an die Anfangszeit der Foren, so ca. 10 Jahre zurück, da galt jeder Post teilweise eines Briefes gleich, und heute ? Schnell ohne viel Mühe Informationen bekommen, das ist heut zu Tage der einzige Sinn eines Forum. 
Wie hätte man uns "früher" angesehen, wenn wir am Ende des Posting keinen Freundlichen Gruß in die Runde gegeben hätten ?

Heut zu Tage wird doch schon Teilweise denen die ein Wirkliches Fachwissen haben, und sich dieses über 30-40 oder mehr Jahren angeeignet haben, an seinen Aussagen angezweifelt, und das von Leuten die nicht mal so alt sind wie einige das Hobby ausüben !

Das gilt aber nicht nur in diesem Forum, sondern generell. In einigen kommts mehr vor in anderen weniger.
Der einzig Wahre Interessenaustausch findet doch nur noch über nicht Publizierte Mailinglisten statt, oder via Email..

TL


----------



## Havorred01 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Moin! 

Mein Kumpel hat die von dir beschriebene Guideline in #5. Er hat sich die in Peine geholt, er kann damit gut werfen.  Er wirft sie mit der Tricast in #5.Ich dagegen komm damit nicht so klar. Sie hat mich persönlich nicht gleich überzeugt. so dass man sagen konnte "die ist es". 
Frag mich bitte jetzt nicht warum. 

Die Qualität war für diesen Preis sehr gut. Genaueres wird sich zeigen wenn wir im Frühjahr an der Küste sind. 

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen 6'er. Habe mir jetzt 11 Ruten ausgeguckt, und fange nach Weihnachten  an zu selektieren. Guideline ist allerdings nicht dabei, noch nicht. 

Gruß
Chrischan


----------



## Bungo (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Diese Problem hängt aber nicht unbedingt an der Fragestellung, sondern daran das wohl der ein oder andere die gestellten Fragen nicht wirklich versteht.
> 
> Denn anders sind Antworten nach der Art:
> "Ich kennen zwar die Rute/Rolle/Schnur nicht, aber ich habe xy und finde die toll"
> ...


|good:

Am besten werf die Rute vorher mal. Ich wollte sie im Sommer auch kaufen, kam damit zwar zurecht, aber der WOW Effekt bliebt aus, was wahrscheinlich aber eher an der zu leichten Schnur gelegen hat. Ansonsten die Guideline gewohnte ordentliche Verarbeitung zu nem super Preis.

Die Rute haben mittlerweile immer mehr Händler im Regal stehen, also einfach mal nachfragen und dann mal Probewerfen, das wird dir am meisten weiterhelfen.


----------



## AGV Furrer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Hallo Inkognitofly,

natürlich hast Du Recht,


> Es ist doch das Allgemeine Problem der Foren, ein Zusammenschluß verschiedener Gesellschaftsschichten. Durch den Breiten Zugang der Internetmedien, hat jeder die Möglichkeit "seinen" Senf abzugeben.


.

Mich, und ich bin sicher nicht nur mich, nervt aber immer wieder die Tatsache, dass viele, wohl um einen hohe Anzahl an Postings vorweisen zu können (was jedoch nichts über deren Qualität oder sich darin wiederspiegelndes Fachwissen aussagt) wirklich immer "ihren Senf" dazu geben müssen.


Da stellt jemand eine *Frage nach einer ganz speziellen Rutenserie* (warum gerade diese Serie ist ja erst ein mal völlig gleichgültig) und schon die *erste Antwort lautet*:



> *also zu der rute kann ich dir* leider *nix sagen* weil ich *die gute nicht kenne*....ABER welche rute ich guten gewissens empfehlen kann ist die winston ascent klasse 5


 
Dies ist ein gutes Beispiel für ein "MÜLL-POSTING" weil es nichts, aber auch überhaupt nichts mit der Frage oder dem Thema zu tun hat.
Solche "ANTWORTEN" blähen das Forum auf, machen es unübersichtlich (man muß evtl. lange suchen um wirkliche Antworten zur jeweiligen Frage zu finden) und zeugen eigentlich nur von ...... . 

Ja von was eigentlich? 
Was will uns derjenige damit sagen? 

Das er die Rute nicht kennt? - Hätte er uns auch durch NICHTSCHREIBEN mitteilen können !!

Das er eine andere Rute fischt? - das interessiert den Threaderöffner (und evtl auch andere) wohl herzlich wenig  - und war zudem auch nicht gefragt.


Daher frage ich mich immer wieder, was sollen uns solche "BEITRÄGE", die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben, sagen????


----------



## gezz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

ACHTUNG: Off-Topic

Hallo Volker,

kann deinem Posting 100%ig zustimmen! (und das kann ich in letzter Zeit in diesem Forum leider immer seltener sagen) 

Genausogut könnten wir aber auch auf die Frage des Eingangsposts eingehen. Da hat Tom ja schon einiges zu gesagt. Auf eine solche Frage KANN man keine sinnvolle Antwort geben. Man kann höchstens FRAGEN stellen "wie denn die FRAGE gemeint ist", "was die Intention des Threaderstellers ist". Hier spielt natürlich neben der "Vagheit" der Frage auch die "Gestaltung" der Frage eine Rolle. 

Daher mein Apell: Lest euch doch bitte eure Fragen nochmal durch! Wird in eurer Frage klar was ihr meint!? Was wollt ihr überhaupt!? Hierzu gehört auch ein Mindestmaß an Grammatik und Orthographie... In letzter zeit lese ich sehr oft Posts wo ich beim ersten lesen schmunzeln muss, auf die Dauer ist es aber echt frustrierend. Auch wenn wir hier in einem Forum sind und keiner den Oberlehrer spielen will, so gibt es doch Unterschiede zwischen mündlicher Kommunikation und schriftlicher Kommunikation die man beachten sollte. Dazu zählen als aller erstes schonmal Satzzeichen...

On-Topic: Tom hat alles gesagt. Nähere Infos zum Gewässer, Zielfischen etc. und es kann auch eine Empfehlung ausgegeben werden. Die Rute ist aber noch ziemlich neu, werden die wenigsten schon geworfen geschweige denn gefischt haben.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Inkognitofly (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Hallo,    
Manche gestellten Fragen sind aber an sich schon eine "Frechheit" zumal er dieselbe Frage in einem anderen Forum gestellt hat, und dort diese Rute auch als "Testbericht" bzw. "Vorstellungsbericht" vorhanden ist.
Daraus kann man schon einiges an Informationen herauslesen und da sind wir da was nun Fakt ist, eine Frage präzise und Sachlich zu stellen.

Volker
An "Müll-Postings" nicht zu verwechseln mit "Müll(er) Postings" muss man sich gewöhnen und einfach überlesen. 
Genau wie wir nun diesen Thread im eigentlichen Sinne "Missbrauchen" da alles "Off-Topic" ist was wir schreiben.

Ich frage mich sowieso was manche davon haben, sich nach Gerätschaften zu erkundigen, es wird fast immer ein Pro und Contra geben, die einen findn´s jut die anderen nicht. Der Werfer kontrolliert die Schnur nicht die Rute, der eine kann mit allem Werfen der andere nicht.
Genau dasselbe wenn ich immer die Aussage lesen muss "Wurfstil" keiner hat meiner Meinung nach einen Stil, sondern es zeigt nur den Entwicklungsstand des Werfens wieder.  Der eine ist weiter der andere erst am Anfang. Fliegenfischen ist kein Hexenwerk, man muss nur die Abläufe verstehen und versuchen das für sich so gut es geht um zu setzen. Wie beim Lernen der eine verstehts schneller der andere braucht seine Zeit. Und da sind wir beim Faktor „Zeit“ nicht jeder kann oder will gleichviel Zeit ins Fliegenfischen/Binden etc. investieren.


TL


----------



## Bungo (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Genau dasselbe wenn ich immer die Aussage lesen muss "Wurfstil" keiner hat meiner Meinung nach einen Stil, sondern es zeigt nur den Entwicklungsstand des Werfens wieder.
> 
> TL



Na da muss ich aber mal heftig dagegenhalten 

Du kannst nicht sagen es ist der Entwicklungsstand wenn jemand Gebetsroither, Scandinavian-, Americanstyle oder z.B. einen von Paul Arden geprägten Stil sauber wirft.
Das ist alleine die persönliche Präferenz. 
Das kann man alles sauber und mehr oder weniger effektiv werfen.
Und da gibt es gigantische Unterschiede, teils beim kompletten Wurfablauf.



Aber mal zurück zum Ursprungspost.
Hier hast du wenigstens mal einen Testbericht.
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/guliexp3.html


----------



## Inkognitofly (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Hi



> Na da muss ich aber mal heftig dagegenhalten
> 
> Du kannst nicht sagen es ist der Entwicklungsstand wenn jemand Gebetsroither, Scandinavian-, Americanstyle oder z.B. einen von Paul Arden geprägten Stil sauber wirft.
> Das ist alleine die persönliche Präferenz.
> ...


Wieso dagegenhalten du bestätigst meine Ansicht gerade.
Ist mein Entwicklungsstand wie du es nennst Ausgeprägter, kann ich den Wurfstil oder die Wurfart besser,genauer, odernetlicher ausführen als jemand der in der "Entwicklung" noch nicht so weit ist. Aber das nun im Hinblick auf das Werferiche "Können" als Stil zu bezeichnen ist genau das was ich nicht verstehe.
Ich habe keinen "Wurfstil" ich kann mit jeder Rute werfen, jeden deiner genannten "Wurfarten" beherrsche ich, den einen Besser da der "Entwicklungsstand" dort höher ist den anderen schlechter da dort der "Entwicklungsstand" nicht so ausgeprägt ist.

TL


----------



## Bungo (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wieso dagegenhalten du bestätigst meine Ansicht gerade.
> Ist mein Entwicklungsstand wie du es nennst Ausgeprägter, kann ich den Wurfstil oder die Wurfart besser,genauer, odernetlicher ausführen als jemand der in der "Entwicklung" noch nicht so weit ist. Aber das nun im Hinblick auf das Werferiche "Können" als Stil zu bezeichnen ist genau das was ich nicht verstehe.
> ...



Also ich komme auch mit fast allen Ruten zurecht, es sei denn es sind extremst weiche gespliesste, die mag ich gar nicht. Man muss halt ab und an den Wurf anpassen.

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass es viele Leute gibt die explizit nur einen Wurfstil können.
Z.B. nur den Gebetsroither, den dann aber sehr gut/ perfekt.
Der nächste kann wiederum nur den Scandinavian Style werfen, aber diesen perfekt.
So können also beide Werfer einen hohen Entwicklungsstand im Bezug auf Effektivität, Wurfgeauigkeit und einen sauber ausgeführten Wurf haben, jedoch völlig unterschiedliche Wurfstile werfen.

Deshalb kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass Leute die klassisch American Style mit Daumengriff werfen, mit einer Rute durchaus mal besser/schlechter zurecht kommen können wie ein Gebetsroither Werfer mit Zeigefinger.
Bei den meisten wird es nicht so sein, das ist mir klar, aber generell würde ich, vorallem bei weit fortgeschrittenen Werfern da schon eine Stilunterscheidung machen. Die können zwar meistens mehrere Stilrichtungen werfen, aber haben einen favorisierten Stil der am besten ausgeprägt ist.

TL


----------



## jirgel (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Komisch der perfekte Trickwurf hat noch nie bei mir einen Fisch gefangen sonden die Fliege und eine schöne saubere abdrift der selbigen oder der angenehm richtig gestrippte Streamer, Dabei ist es eigendlich egal obs Guidline oder Rst oder Exori auf der Rute steht , oder Carbonkohlefaser Glasfaser oder Tonkin aus dem der Blank ist.

Passt die Fliege kommt auch der Fisch, Passt der Wurf wirds denn Fisch noch immer egal sein und er wird nicht beissen. 

Das hat auch nichts mit der Gesellschaftlichen Schicht zu tun aus der man stammt oder sich befindet ist ja schon fast Angelrassimus hier.

Aber es gibt ja Profis die ihre Fische mit dem perfekten Wurf schon tot geschlagen haben sollen :g aber hey manche ersaufen wirkilch beim Regen durch die Nase :q


----------



## Tobsn (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*



jirgel schrieb:


> Komisch der perfekte Trickwurf hat noch nie bei mir einen Fisch gefangen sonden die Fliege und eine schöne saubere abdrift der selbigen oder der angenehm richtig gestrippte Streamer



Sorry, aber die Fliege kann noch so richtig sein, wenn sie nicht richtig serviert wird. Da kommt eben das Werfen ins Spiel. In 08/15 Situationen spielt es kaum ne Rolle wie gut Du wirfst, wenn Du aber quer zum Fluss, verschiedene Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten überwerfen musst und dann noch die Fliege länger im fängigen Bereich halten willst, kommt man um einen guten Wurfstil oder Trickwurf nicht herum. Hier fängt der Wurf ebenso den Fisch wie das Muster...

T


----------



## Havorred01 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Hey markus, 
hast Dich schon entscheiden können welche Rute es nun sein soll? 
Gruß
havorred01


----------



## jirgel (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Fliege kann noch so richtig sein, wenn sie nicht richtig serviert wird. Da kommt eben das Werfen ins Spiel. In 08/15 Situationen spielt es kaum ne Rolle wie gut Du wirfst, wenn Du aber quer zum Fluss, verschiedene Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten überwerfen musst und dann noch die Fliege länger im fängigen Bereich halten willst, kommt man um einen guten Wurfstil oder Trickwurf nicht herum. Hier fängt der Wurf ebenso den Fisch wie das Muster...
> 
> T



Ich halte mal gegen und sage Czech nymphing und ob ich in Wathosen denn Schlangenwurf überhaupt noch brauche ? Was bringt mir der perfekte Cast wenn 



Die Fliege nicht passt
Oder ich so oft aufs wasserpatsche bis der Cast für mich pefekt aussieht, aber alle Fische weg sind.
Die Ufer am kleine Bach mehr zum Tunkfischen sind oder zum Abtreiben lassen.
Nich zu vergessen wenn die Fliege über die gesamte Flusslänge mit Schlangenwurf schon nach 1 meter Drift zu dreggen anfängt.
Ich die Fliege überhaupt nicht mehr sehe auf 20 Meter.
Fliegenfischen im Normalfall am Bach oder Fluss spielt sich immer im Nahbereich ab wenn es mal über 15 meter geht ist
das schon selten. Und da hilft mir kein 10 min rumfuchtlen bis der perfekte Cast für die Zuschauer kommt. Das ist nur streicheln für das eigene Ego mehr nicht. 

Aber ich glaub mir reden aneinander Vorbei nichts gegen Rollwurf Switchcast und co sinnvolle anwendungen in manchen Situationen aber für was braucht man einen Voodoo ? 

Auch wirds dir bei der Mefo fischerei nichts bringen wenn du einen Parachutcast machst da du mit dem Streamer unterwegs bist. 

tl


----------



## Stingray (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*



jirgel schrieb:


> Auch wirds dir bei der Mefo fischerei nichts bringen wenn du einen Parachutcast machst da du mit dem Streamer unterwegs bist.
> 
> tl




Och, den mache ich an der Küste öffters :q. Nur nicht gewollt |supergri. Darum fische ich fast nur Guidelineruten .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*



Stingray schrieb:


> Och, den mache ich an der Küste öffters :q.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Das kann ich unter Eides Statt bezeugen :q:q:q


PS: Wie sieht es mit dem WE nach Sylvester mit einem gemeinsamen Fischerchen aus ????


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Das kann ich unter Eides Statt bezeugen :q:q:q
> 
> 
> PS: Wie sieht es mit dem WE nach Sylvester mit einem gemeinsamen Fischerchen aus ????


#6bin dabei #6lg andre


----------



## Tobsn (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*



jirgel schrieb:


> Ich halte mal gegen und sage Czech nymphing und ob ich in Wathosen denn Schlangenwurf überhaupt noch brauche ? Was bringt mir der perfekte Cast wenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin, 

vielleicht reden wir wirklich an einander vorbei, aber ich kenne an meinem Bach genug Situationen, in denen man den einen oder anderen Trickwurf braucht, um an die Standplätze zu kommen. Einen Vodoocast mal ausgeklammert und diverse andere Phantasiegeschichten meinetwegen auch. Grundsätzlich halte ich es dennoch für richtig, dass wer gut wirft, auch mehr fängt, bzw. einige Standplätze besser oder überhaupt anfischen kann. In sofern, fängt der Wurf natürlich auch den Fisch, wenn das Muster stimmt. Gerade die Überwindung verschiedener Strömungen ist in meinem Bach ein echtes Hindernis. Eine große Krautbank, gefolgt von schnellem Wasser und an der Kante, im langsamen Wasser steht ein Fisch. Da kommt man mit reinem "Geradeauswerfen" nicht sehr weit. Andere Techniken wie z.B. Czech Nymphing sind natürlich ein ganz anders paar Schuhe, aber da reicht auch ne Bambusstange!

T


----------



## jirgel (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Da nährere ich mich von hinten gegen die Strömung denn Fischen wattender Natur gut beim Fliefi gibts so viele Philosophien und ansichten. Bei einen meiner Bächlein kann ich darübersteigen stellenweiße und bei der Enns muss ich stellen weiße tiefwatten wenn man sie überqueren will incl Schnorrchel  dann noch die verschiednen Wurfstile und wir können die nächsten 10 jahre weiter diskutieren. 

Wobei eines nehm ich ein bisschen übel was hast du gegen eine Bambusstange  ich mag meine sehr


----------



## Bungo (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Guideline Fliegenruten*

Es gibt so viele Situationen die du ohne passende Trickwürfe nie befischen kannst.
Kleine Strömungslose Taschen am Rand schneller Rieselstrecken.
Außer einem Pocketcast oder nem Parachute bleibt dir da nicht viel übrig um die Fliege sauber und ruhig zu präsentieren.

Oder ein Hindernis mitten im Fluss, direkt dahinter steht der Fisch und du kommst von unten an, da muss man nunmal um das Hindernis drum rum werfen um den Fisch zu fangen.

Und sogar der Vodoo hat den Sinn die Fliege zu trocknen, wobei es da auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt.

Trickwürfe wie der Voodoocast sind aber sehr gut für die Koordination und das Gefühl mit der Rute, so ganz sinnlos ist es also auch nicht diese mal zu versuchen.


----------

